
Show HN: Coordinate help within a community with findsome.help - nbschulze
https://findsome.help/
======
nbschulze
I built this over the last few days to try and provide a better way to provide
help within our communities.

This is still rough around the edges, I'm dropping it here to collect feedback
so that I can continue to iterate on it in a way that would be useful to the
disadvantaged members of our respective communities.

